# Automator - renommer dossier



## Sylvain (17 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à développer un script sur automator pour renommer des noms de fichiers photo.
J'ai fais un export depuis "Photos" de toutes mes photos.
"Photos" à créer des noms de dossier comme ceci : "19 septembre 2018"
Je voudrais les transformer en "2018_09_18" et je sèche un peu ....

Merci de vitre aide !


----------



## jcezanna54 (16 Janvier 2020)

As tu trouvé une solution depuis le 03/2019 ?
J'ai un script qui fait à peu prés la même chose. Il est en python.
DIs moi si tu es toujours intéressé.


----------



## tetack (5 Février 2020)

bonjour j'en serai interessé - pour faire du renommage de masse en plus


----------

